# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  ocx ها و ctl های ویژوال بیسیک

## iranmdp

در این تایپیک ocx ها و ctl های vb ارائه و نحوه ی استفاده از آن ها آموزش داده می شود .

در درجه ی اول برای بعضی از کاربران سطح A بگم که فایل های ctl همان ocx ها هستند که به برنامه ی شما اضافه می شوند ولی نیاز به کد های اضافی و قرار دادن هیچ dll در کنار برنامه ندارند ، من خودم شخصا این نوع رو بیشتر می پسندم .

----------


## iranmdp

این ctl دکمه های خیلی قشنگی داره پیشنهاد می کنم حتما دانلود کنید که خیلی به درد تون می خوره .
ctl رو که نصب کردین در قسمت استایل می تونین شکل دکمه های تغییر بدین .
این ctl رو از ضمیمه ها دانلود کنید :

----------


## iranmdp

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

این ocx برای ایجاد تب های گرافیکی در برنامه شما بسیار کاربرد دارد ، مثلا برای فرم تنظیمات می توانید از این ocx استفاده کنید . حجم این ocx بسیار پایین است و برنامه ی شما از لحاظ حجمی مشکل پیدا نخواهد کرد .

دانلود از ضمیمه ها :

----------


## soheil_programmer

> این ctl دکمه های خیلی قشنگی داره پیشنهاد می کنم حتما دانلود کنید که خیلی به درد تون می خوره .
> ctl رو که نصب کردین در قسمت استایل می تونین شکل دکمه های تغییر بدین .
> این ctl رو از ضمیمه ها دانلود کنید :


سلام

اين دكمه ها كه از شانس بد ما با فارسي مشكل داره!!!  :گریه:

----------


## iranmdp

بله این مشکل رو دارند ولی شما می تونید خیلی کار ها بکنید و از پس فارسی نویسی اون ها هم بر بیاین ، مثلا شما می تونید از برنامه های فارسی نویسی استفاده کنید .
- فونتی رو که در برنامه ی فارسی نویس از اون استفاده کردید رو کنار برنامه می زارین 
- در Form_Load فرمان می دید که فونت رو به فونت های ویندوز اضافه کنه 
- حالا وقتی فرم اجرا می شه نوشته ها کاملا فارسیه 
* نوشته های دکمه ها رو هم که با همین فارسی نویس از قبل نوشتیم

*** به همین سادگی و به همین ...

----------


## iranmdp

این ocx یکی از محبوب ترین ocx  ها vb است که مورد توجه بسیاری از کاربران قرار گرفته ،شما با کمک این ocx می توانید فایل های انیمیشن gif را به برنامه ی خود اضافه کنید .

دانلود

----------


## iranmdp

این پست برای اون هایی یه که هنوز نمی دونن چه جوری می شه ocx ها رو به برنامه اضافه کرد .

خوب برای این کار چند راه وجود داره :
1 - ocx رو به Ctl تبدیل کرد :
این کار خیلی زمان بره و هنوز حفط کردنی هم نیست و ارزشی هم نداره که برای یک ocx که تازه اگه تو اینترنت بگردی صد تا ctl از اون بهتر هم گیر میاد بشینی و خودت ctl بنویسی !

2 - روش دوم اینه که با چند تا کد چند خطی و قرار دادن ocx در کنار برنامه اون رو تو برنامه ی خودتون فراخوانی کنین .
خوب حالا این روش یکمی بهتره چون وقت زیادی هم لازم نداره

3 - قرار دادن یک فایل bat در کنار فایل اجرایی برنامه
این روش از همه بهتره چون لازم به نوشتن هیچ کدی در برنامه نیست ، تازه اگه هم خواستی بنویسی یک فرمان اجرا است .

خوب الان فکر می کنم از همون آخریه شروع کنم بهتر باشه

----------


## iranmdp

@echo off
Echo.
Echo ==================================================  =============================
Echo               matne shoma
==================================================  =============================
Echo.
copy *MAKANE OCX*.ocx %windir%\system32
regsvr32   %windir%\system32\*NAME OCX*.ocx


این ها رو در یک فایل متنی بنویسید و با فرمت bat ذخیره کنید

----------


## parselearn

ولي بهتره در همون تاپيك قبلي قرار بديم
ابزارهای اکتیوایکس کاربردی و زیبا 			‏

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

دوست عزيز لطفاً در اين تاپيك ادامه دهيد.

----------


## Mbt925

دوست عزیز فکر کنم شما تاپیک های اعلان رو ندیدید!




> سلام
> 
> اين دكمه ها كه از شانس بد ما با فارسي مشكل داره!!!


با فارسی مشکلی نداره. از روش خاصی برای رسم متن استفاده نمیکنه.

بنابراین شما فقط باید در پنجره انتخاب فونت Script رو Arabic انتخاب کنید.

----------

